
Ask HN: What is working as a VC like? - pseudonymGuy
I work at a not-really-startup anymore Data Science software and consulting company in the midwest. I work as a data scientist and director within the company, though most of my time is, lamentably, making datasets. I don&#x27;t see a way out of this particular predicament for a few years.<p>The Managing Principal from our primary investor asked me what I thought about becoming a &quot;deal guy&quot; or working as a VC analyst type person. He says he thinks it could be a great use of my talents and interests.<p>They also announced they are looking for a director of business development now. It sounds like an intriguiging opportunity and one where I can get exposure to more things, rather than being pigeonholed into &quot;well, you&#x27;re better at ETL than these people and can manage yourself so here&#x27;s this project with a poorly written scope, client we can&#x27;t say no to, and no real condition for success&quot;.<p>Thoughts?
======
eip
Imagine hearing 20 of the dumbest ideas you have ever heard. Everyday.

I assume that's what it's like.

~~~
rajacombinator
And investing in one of them. ;)

~~~
ApolloRising
The wrong one

~~~
muzani
And realizing that the dumber one you didn't invest in is now worth a billion
dollars.

